# Cake Sale - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (26/7/21)

​*CAKE SALE – ESPRESSO CAKE
(Local)*

*Flavour Description: *
Our signature cake mix blended with vanilla and topped with a sweet arabica coffee buttercream icing.”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 2mg

*My comments: *
“Sweet” is an understatement. When I vape this it tastes as if I’m vaping that extra-sweet icing that is sometimes on cupcakes. It is so sweet that I couldn’t manage more than one tank – over 2 days. 

I couldn’t pick up any coffee flavour whatsoever.

Do I want sweet icing? To eat, yes. To vape, no.

*Would I buy this juice again: * No

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #191*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## JordanEpic (26/7/21)

Brutal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic (26/7/21)

When I had my first cake sale juice (the vanilla one).. I used it exclusively in my Armormech mod with the Flave 22, and I had in there for ages.. and the flaviur did interesting things, it evolved and you picked up notes of the sponge cake more some days and other the icing was the more dominant flavour.. I do agree it is incredibly sweet, but I guess people have their different preferences.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/7/21)

JordanEpic said:


> Brutal.



Honest.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------

